# [RESEAU]Probleme carte reseau marvel [RESOLU]

## bennyboy93

Bonjour à tous, 

Quelqu'un aurait t-il une idée de comment faire fonctionner ma carte reseau marvell yukon (carte mere Asus A8N sli-deluxe) sur ma gentoo toute neuve?????????

Merci d'avance a tous!!  :Very Happy: Last edited by bennyboy93 on Tue Feb 27, 2007 7:27 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## ghoti

Bienvenue !

Tout d'abord, jette un coup d'oeil à ma signature sinon tu vas te faire flamer  :Wink: 

(valable aussi pour ton second post !)

Pour ton problème : utilises le driver skge de préférence au driver sk98lin qui est obsolète.Last edited by ghoti on Thu Feb 15, 2007 4:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Avant toute chose, merci de lire ce document, et d'éditer tes posts pour qu'ils suivent nos conventions stp.

Concernant ta carte réseau, il me semble que le module adéquat est celui appelé sky2 (ou skge, j'ai un doute), dans la section 10/100/1000 du noyau.

----------

## ghoti

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Avant toute chose, merci de lire ce document

 

Hé hé, pas assez rapide, le modo !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> sky2 (ou skge, j'ai un doute), dans la section 10/100/1000 du noyau.

 

sky2 c'est pour le yukon2 ...

----------

## bennyboy93

Merci beaucoup mais je ne vois pas de sky2, ni de skge et le seul yukon mentionne est DEPRECATED!!

Voila merci à tous et désolé de mon temps d'adaptation à vos conventions, si adaptation il y a.  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

C'est une carte son ou réseau ?

tu es dans la bonne gamme de débit ?

sinon tu peux faire une recherche dans menuconfig avec shift+/  pour trouver l'option.

----------

## ghoti

 *kopp wrote:*   

> C'est une carte son ou réseau ?

 

Vu que j'ai une Asus aussi (mais pas la même), je crois pouvoir dire que c'est le contrôleur gigabit intégré.

Chez moi, c'est le chip Marvel 88E8001. L'info se trouve dans le guide de l'utilisateur de la CM ou, plus simplement, avec un ch'ti  

lspci | grep -i ethernet

Le module skge correspond à l'option New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support (SKGE)

Pour info, les deux autres drivers qu'on a cités sont :

- SysKonnect Yukon2 support (EXPERIMENTAL) (SKY2)

- Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support (DEPRECATED) (SK98LIN)

En bonus, comme je suis en verve, l'état des trois options s'obtient avec la commande :

 *Quote:*   

> ~ # grep _SK /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> CONFIG_SKGE=m
> 
> # CONFIG_SKY2 is not set
> ...

 

[EDIT] Après une petite recherche sur google, il se pourrait que le chip soit un 88E8053, lequel est pris en charge par le driver sky2. A confirmer...

[EDIT2] Au temps pour moi : le 88E8053 concerne la carte A8N32. Pour la A8N SLI Dlx, c'est bien un 88E8001 (donc, le driver skge ...)

----------

## El_Goretto

J'en profite pour parasiter et demander si vous n'avez pas régulièrement des problèmes d'autonegociation avec ces Marvell.

Car ma Yukon (skge) n'aime pas être en face d'une VIA 8169  (cette dernière s'entendant parfaitement avec une de ses homologues... ce qui n'est pas si évident).

Sans compter que je n'arrive pas à désactiver l'autoneg evec ethtool (Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes quoi que je fasse, même problème sur ma VIA aussi... limite je vais ouvrir un thread si çà continue).

----------

## ghoti

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> et demander si vous n'avez pas régulièrement des problèmes d'autonegociation avec ces Marvell.

 

Tout ce que je peux dire c'est que le traffic semble bien correspondre à mon matos, c-à-d un bête réseau de 3 (4) postes @home :

- 2 PC avec CM asus p4p800-e dlx (donc 88E8001 et driver skge en gigabit)

- 1 portable avec chip Intel(R) PRO/100

- une carte RTL 8129 sur PCMCIA

- un switch D-Link DGS-1008D

Les connexions sont immédiates, les dialogues ne posent aucun problème, les collisions sont rares et les flux correspondent aux possibilités du matos.

Ca va pas trop faire avancer le schmilimilimilblick mais pour le nul en réseaux que je suis, tout baigne ...

----------

## bennyboy93

Salut je viens de recompiler mon noyau avec SKGE active et ma carte réseau ne fonctionne toujours pas !!!!!

Si quelqu'un a une idéé   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

Tu es sûr que c'est ta carte qui ne fonctionne pas ? 

Ce ne serait pas plutôt ton réseau qui est mal/pas configuré ?

Jette un coup d'oeil ici  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Est-ce que ta carte est aussi gérée sous windows par les drivers nVidia nForce ? As-tu booté Windows avant Linux ? Dans ce cas, la carte réseau a peut-être été désactivée quand Windows s'est éteint.

Perso, ça me gonfle et j'ai installé une carte Realtek PCI, ça coûte moins de 10 et ça marche du premier coup  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> par les drivers nVidia nForce ?

 

Heu, ces drivers gèrent les chips Marvell ????   :Shocked: 

Et puis de toutes façons, le driver skge active la carte si besoin lors du démarrage, peu importe ce que ouinouin a trifouillé ! ...

----------

## widan

 *bennyboy93 wrote:*   

> Salut je viens de recompiler mon noyau avec SKGE active et ma carte réseau ne fonctionne toujours pas !!!!!

 

Est-ce qu'il y a des erreurs dans le dmesg ? Une indication que la carte est reconnue ? Est-ce qu'elle apparait dans "ifconfig -a" ?

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> ... drivers nforce ... Heu, ces drivers gèrent les chips Marvell ???? 

 

Non. Mais il y a souvent confusion car les cartes qui utilisent le réseau intégré des nForce ont parfois un PHY Marvell 88E1111... que certains confondent avec la carte réseau.

----------

## anigel

@ghoti : tu as raison, c'est bien le module skge qui gère cette puce. Je poste d'ailleurs depuis un PC équipé avec ce matos, qui marche impeccablement bien (y compris le wakeonlan  :Wink:  !).

Concernant ton problème, vérifie bien que tu as branché le câble réseau sur le bon connecteur réseau... On sait jamais  :Wink:  !

----------

## ghoti

 *anigel wrote:*   

> (y compris le wakeonlan  !).

 

Oui, j'ai déjà réussi à faire marcher le wol aussi (notamment, grâce à ton howto  :Smile: ) mais il y a deux mois, il ne voulait plus rien savoir : la carte se met bien en "sleep" mais impossible de la réveiller. 

Je suis certain que le chip n'est pas en cause mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé ce qui clochait (sans doute une c*rie, comme d'hab !  :Laughing: )

Pour l'instant, j'ai mis le problème au frigo ...

----------

## bennyboy93

Ok autant pour moi, la carte marvell fonctionne a merveille je devais copier net eth1  :Wink: 

Merci a tous pour votre aide precieuse!!

----------

